
Ask HN: Best way to learn about edible mushrooms - matt_the_bass
Hi All. I really enjoy foraging and today I found about 7kg of Miataki mushrooms in about 40 minutes of light hiking. I pick those since they are edible and have no poisonous look-alikes. However I’d love to learn how to identify other edibles. Does anyone have any suggestions of where to start?<p>Bonus points: I’d love to learn more about foraging in general. Any ideas about this in general?
======
eindiran
I'd say the best (and safest) way is to find a local mycologist or foraging
group and try to sync up with them. Barring that, see if there are any good
guides specifically for your area.

As a desk guide, rather than an in-the-field guide I'd recommend "Mushrooms
Demystified": [https://www.amazon.com/Mushrooms-Demystified-David-
Arora/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Mushrooms-Demystified-David-
Arora/dp/0898151694)

